# How does the Shift Coverage work in Kronos



## Anonymous33 (Mar 10, 2021)

If I put in a shift coverage does that mean I am calling out for that day even if someone does not pick up my scheduled shift time or am I still responsible to call the LOD to let them know I will not be in that certain day?


----------



## redeye58 (Mar 10, 2021)

Until someone picks up the shift & a leader approves it, you are still responsible.
You would need to call the LOD to let them know you won't be in on that day.


----------



## Panda13 (Mar 11, 2021)

My store does not use it


----------



## HRTMKendall (Mar 11, 2021)

I’d advise against using kronos and just use the swap book in TSC


----------



## redeye58 (Mar 11, 2021)

Our store no longer has a swap book; everything is done on kronos.


----------

